# Fluid Bed Construction



## ccyprian24 (Apr 28, 2014)

What is the best way y'all have found to make your own homemade fluid bed for painting spinnerbait heads?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

YouTube I found alot of ideals there.


----------

